# Сакроилеит? МРТ



## МаринаМ (26 Янв 2017)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые врачи. Зовут меня  Марина. Мне 31 год. Двое детей. Род деятельности – военнослужащая. Было сотрясение мозга в 4 года, из операций только лапароскопия (резекция яичника) в 2015г.

Не помню точно, когда впервые заметила боль в пояснице и в ТБС. Может лет семь назад. Боль чаще появлялась в правом ТБС, обычно после нагрузок, такая тупая, ноющая боль. Иногда было больно ходить, но терпимо.   МРТ пояснично-крестцового отд. впервые пошла делать через два года после первых родов в 2013 году (родила первого ребенка в 2011 в 26 лет), когда стреляющая боль( то в ноги, то в ягодицы, то в паховую область) уже стала мешать жить. Была обнаружена протрузия L4L5, остеохондроз пояснично-крестцового отдела, невролог назначил мидокалм и что-то еще не помню уже. Я кажется даже и не принимала ничего, боль прошла и я забыла о ней. Иногда, конечно, были прострелы и боль в ТБС, но редко и я особо не задумывалась об этом, т.к. все быстро проходило. Поясница частенько побаливала, но я старалась не обращать на это внимания. Просила мужа сделать массаж, помазать кремом и на этом лечение заканчивалось. Второго ребенка родила в начале 2016 года в 30 лет. Поясница стала болеть чаще, в декабре 16-го стал очень  сильно болеть правый ТБС, боль усиливалась при ходьбе, особенно с тяжестями ( еще и ребенок ручной, все время на руках).

Решила сделать МРТ ТБС. (24 декабря 2016) *Протокол: *Форма и размеры головок бедренных костей не изменены. Головки бедренных костей и вертлужные впадины тазовых костей конгруэнтны с обеих сторон. Суставной хрящ существенно не истончен, симметричный с обеих сторон. В субхондральных участках вертлужных впадин определяются зоны пониженного МР-сигнала по Т1 И Т2, мр-сигнал субхондральных структур и костного мозга крыльев подвздошных костей изменен по типу жировой дегенерации. Суставные щели с обеих сторон несколько сужены. Краевые костные разрастания не визуализируются. В синовиальной полости суставов содержится физеологическое количество жидкости. Связочный аппарат без особенностей. Отека периартикулярных мягких тканей не выявлено. Крестцово-подвздошные суставы обычной конфигурации, симметричны, их ширина незначительно сужена. В субхондральных отделах нижней трети правого КПС определяется локальная область усиления МР-сигнала по Т2-ВИ, Stir и понижения МР-сигнала по Т1-ВИ. *Заключение: *МР-картина начальных проявлений коксартроза ТБС. МР-признаки трабекулярного отека нижней трети КПС справа. Рекомендована консультация ревмаолога и МРТ крестцово-копчикового отд. позв.

Затем пошла на прием к ревматологу. Он сказал, что возможно это Болезнь Бехтерева, назначил анализы и МРТ КПС. В начале января сделала МРТ крестцово-копчикового отд.позв. *Протокол:* КПС суставы обычной конфигурации, симметричны с обеих сторон, их ширина существенно не сужена. Краевых костных разрастаний не отмечается, в каудальных отделах крыла правой подвздошной кости определяются дегенеративные изменения в виде формирования очага кистовидной дегенерации, размерами 4 на 5 мм. Крестцово-копчиковый переход не деформирован. В субхондральных краниальных отделах правого КПС определяется локальная область усиления МР-сигнала (на t1 tirm cor sacro 4 кадр из 17) по Т2-Ви, Stir и понижения МР-сигнала по Т1-Ви размером 11 на 8 мм – начальные признаки отека и изменения красного костного мозга по типу асептического воспаления. Позвоночные отверстия крестца симметричны, не расширены. Нервные корешки имеют правильный ход, не изменены. Ширина дистальных отделов позвоночного канала не изменена. На обзорных сагиттальных томограммах поясничного отдела визуализируется дорзальная диффузная грыжа L4L5 размерами до 4-5 мм. *Заключение: *МР-картина начальных дистрофических изменений КП суставов, начальных проявлений правостороннего сакроилеита. Остеохондроз пояснично-крестц. отд.позв., осложненного грыжей L4L5. ( некоторые снимки прилагаю ,я не врач, выбрала интуитивно)

Анализы: HLA-B27 выявлен, СОЭ-6; СРБ – 0,10 ; ЦИК(с LgG) -41, моча в норме. В семье ББ, артритами и другими серьезными заболеваниями никто не болел.

В итоге, ревматолог поставил диагноз вероятный анкилозирующий спондилит (ББ), активность умеренная, правосторонний сакроилеит 2-й стадии, ФНС-0. Назначила ЛФК, массаж, ибупрофен ( на время кормления грудью), после окончания ГВ на выбор аэртал, аркоксия + мидокалм, ФГС раз в год, контроль анализов через 6 месяцев.

Сейчас поясница и правая нога где-то вверху внутри болит почти все время( во время активности в основном), ночью боль не беспокоит, сплю нормально, но когда встаю, все снова начинает болеть. Скованности где-либо в теле не ощущаю. Гибкость нормальная. Температура тела не повышается. Иногда кажется, что и слева сверху в ноге начинает побаливать. Может это я просто себя накручиваю, не знаю   Ибупрофен не помогает совсем. Приходится сворачивать ГВ и скоро попробую аэртал. Подскажите, пожалуйста, действительно ли моя клиническая картина так сильно похожа на ББ? Стоит ли мне переделывать МРТ, обращаться к другим специалистам? И как избавиться от боли? Помогите пожалуйста советом, заранее всем спасибо! И будьте здоровы!)

               

Еще снимки)


----------



## La murr (26 Янв 2017)

@МаринаМ, Марина, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## doclega (27 Янв 2017)

Возможно, люмбализация S1? небольшая грыжа L5-S1 которая даёт боль. 
Сакроилеит сомнителен (есть небольшой участок отёка справа, но это ерунда).
Болезнь Бехтерева поэтому и называется анкилозирующий спондилит, что должны быть признаки анкилоза, а без рентгенографии позвоночника говорить об этом нельзя. И ещё, по 1 МРТ почему заострили вопрос про копчик? Копчик как копчик....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Янв 2017)

Вот рентген позвоночника и надо сделать.

А боли в покое есть, или только при нагрузке?
Лежать на боку не больно?
Если при нагрузке, то при какой?


----------



## МаринаМ (27 Янв 2017)

doclega написал(а):


> Возможно, люмбализация S1? небольшая грыжа L5-S1 которая даёт боль.
> Сакроилеит сомнителен (есть небольшой участок отёка справа, но это ерунда).
> Болезнь Бехтерева поэтому и называется анкилозирующий спондилит, что должны быть признаки анкилоза, а без рентгенографии позвоночника говорить об этом нельзя. И ещё, по 1 МРТ почему заострили вопрос про копчик? Копчик как копчик....


Спасибо большое за ответ. Сейчас буду смотреть, что такое люмбализация) Когда делала МРТ ТБС, в конце рентгенолог позвала меня к экрану и показала снимок(который у меня со стрелочкой), сказала, что ей не нравится этот участок и посоветовала сходить к реватологу и сделать МРТ крестцово-копчикового отдела. Она даже распечатала на простой бумаге этот снимок для врача и там тоже была стрелочка на этот участок, только красивая конечно)) Не знаю, что теперь и делать, если действительно  все не так страшно, как мне сказал ревматолог. Но он же мне прописал пожизненно принимать НПВП! 
Я там еще несколько снимков добавила с первого МРТ ТБС,  на всякий случай)
    



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вот рентген позвоночника и надо сделать.
> 
> А боли в покое есть, или только при нагрузке?
> Лежать на боку не больно?
> Если при нагрукзке то при какой?



Спасибо большое за ответ! Я, пожалуй, прислушаюсь и сделаю рентген позвоночника. В покое практически нет, иногда, редко чувствуется легкая ноющая боль в верхней части ноги, где-то внутри. Сплю на боку нормально. Сильнее начинает нога болеть, когда несу тяжесть какую-нибудь или пробегусь(сейчас сильнее, раньше редко было такое). Вот позавчера решила поприседать немного (раньше каждый день приседала, но болей не было), т.к. врач разрешил данный вид упражнений, я спрашивала, а уже утром, когда встала с постели, сразу почувствовала сильную боль вверху правой ноги. Не знаю, связано это с приседаниями или нет.

Еще хочу добавить, что на МРТ пояснично-крестцового отд., которую делала в 2013 году еще написано, что есть неполная сакрализация L5. Может это тоже как-то влияет?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Янв 2017)

А анализы раньше сдавали. СОЭ было повышенным?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (27 Янв 2017)

В ВС РФ имеется медицинская служба, включающая в себя полковое, дивизионное, армейское, окружное и центральные звенья.
Если на уровне полка или дивизии по объективным причинам Вам не могут оказать необходимую помощь (прежде всего установить правильный диагноз, без чего невозможно провести правильное лечение), военнослужащего направляют на обследование и лечение в гарнизонный военный госпиталь. В некоторых случаях военнослужащий может быть направлен в окружной или центральный клинический военный госпиталь.
Как я понял, выше дивизионного звена обращений у Вас не было. Лечат в ВГ военнослужащих бесплатно!


----------



## МаринаМ (27 Янв 2017)

МаринаМ написал(а):


> Еще хочу добавить, что на МРТ пояснично-крестцового отд., которую делала в 2013 году еще написано, что есть неполная сакрализация L5. Может это тоже как-то влияет?


точнее Левосторонняя неполная сакрализация L5



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А анализы раньше сдавали. СОЭ было повышенным?


Да, сдавала. Регулярно проходила ВВК. Повышения СОЭ не было замечено.



Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> В ВС РФ имеется медицинская служба, включающая в себя полковое, дивизионное, армейское, окружное и центральные звенья.
> Если на уровне полка или дивизии по объективным причинам вам не могут оказать необходимую помощь (прежде всего установить правильный диагноз, без чего невозможно провести правильное лечение), военнослужащего направляют на обследование и лечение в гарнизонный военный госпиталь. В некоторых случаях военнослужащий может быть направлен в окружной или центральный клинический военный госпиталь.
> Как я понял, выше дивизионного звена обращений у вас не было. Лечат в ВГ военнослужащих бесплатно !


Спасибо за ответ. Насчет болей в пояснице я обращалась в наш военный госпиталь к неврологу только в 2013 году. Ревматолога в нашем госпитале нет, ходила платно в частную клинику. Да, действительно, военнослужащих нашей дивизии часто отправляют лечиться в Екатеринбург. Но Екатеринбург находится более чем за 1000 км от моего города, а у меня двое маленьких детей и муж военнослужащий, которого в отпуск то еле отпускают и торчит он безвылазно в полку. Так что это для меня не вариант. Бесплатно то бесплатно, но специалистов то нет... За лапароскопию в 2015 году пришлось выложить 32000 рублей.

Уважаемые врачи, подскажите пожалуйста нужно ли сделать еще рентген КПС? и рентген позвоночника нужен всех отделов ведь да?


----------



## doclega (27 Янв 2017)

Переходный позвонок.
Сделайте рентген поясничного отдела.


----------



## МаринаМ (27 Янв 2017)

doclega написал(а):


> Переходный позвонок.
> Сделайте рентген поясничного отдела.


Хорошо, спасибо!


----------



## abelar (29 Янв 2017)

Уважаемая Марина! Мое частное мнение - повременить со снимком. Дело в том, что пояснично-крестцовое подвздошное сочленение (ПКПС) это слабое место у недавно родивших женщин. Это связано с физиологической гиперподвижностью ПКПС, сохраняющейся еще год после отмены ГВ. Так должно быть.Проблема в том, что в норме должна быть  двустороняя сакрализация L5 позвонка или ее отсутствие. Когда один ПКПС условно "открыт", гиперподвижен, а другой в норме или "закрыт", то это дает боль и рентгенологические признаки сакроилеита и пр. Это проходит само. Помочь может ношение корсета при нагрузках, отмена ГВ. Тем более, что прием НПВС запрещен на ГВ.  Существуют мануальные техники в МТ, остеопатии, хиропрактике, которые за один раз восстанавливают правильное функционирование ПКПС. Но их применяют в случае очень поздних родов, при сильных болях опытным специалистом.


----------



## МаринаМ (29 Янв 2017)

abelar написал(а):


> Уважаемая Марина! Мое частное мнение-повременить со снимком. Дело в том, что пояснично-крестцово подвздошное сочленение (ПКПС) это слабое место у недавно родивших женщин. Это связано с физиологической гиперподвижностью ПКПС, сохраняющейся еще год после отмены ГВ. Так должно быть.Проблема в том, что в норме должна быть  двустороняя сакрализация L5 позвонка или ее отсутствие. Когда один ПКПС условно "открыт", гиперподвижен, а другой в норме или "закрыт", то это дает боль и рентгенологические признаки сакроилеита и пр. Это проходит само. Помочь может ношение корсета при нагрузках, отмена ГВ. Тем более, что прием НПВС запрещен на ГВ.  Существуют мануальные техники вМТ,остеопатии, хиропрактики, которые за один раз восстанавливают правильное функционирование ПКПС. Но их применяют в случае очень поздних родов,при сильных болях опытным специалистом.


Спасибо Вам большое за ответ. Теперь уже поздно) Снимок поясничного отдела я уже сделала, завтра сделают описание, я его заберу и выложу здесь. Посмотрим, что напишут в описании. ГВ я уже практически закончила, кормлю теперь уже только раз в два-три дня. Не знаю даже есть ли у нас в городе хорошие мануальные терапевты... Надо будет поспрашивать. А через год я и так собиралась еще раз обследоваться, чтобы проследить за динамикой моего заболевания. Спасибо еще раз.


----------



## МаринаМ (30 Янв 2017)

Добрый день. Сделала  снимок пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника. Посмотрите пожалуйста.Надеюсь, что хоть что-нибудь видно.


----------



## МаринаМ (31 Янв 2017)

@doclega,


МаринаМ написал(а):


> Добрый день. Сделала  снимок пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника. Посмотрите пожалуйста.Надеюсь, что хоть что-нибудь видно.
> 
> Посмотреть вложение 97752 Посмотреть вложение 97753 Посмотреть вложение 97754 Посмотреть вложение 97755 Посмотреть вложение 97756 Посмотреть вложение 97757



Сейчас уже второй день боли поутихли. Поясница и нога постоянно не болят, только при нагрузках. В покое также иногда, но редко чувствуется легкая ноющая боль.


----------



## doclega (31 Янв 2017)

Неоартроз слева между поперечным отростком и бок. массой крестца. ПОЯСНИЧНЫХ ПОЗВОНКОВ 5.


----------



## abelar (31 Янв 2017)

Так и есть. Далее,экзистенциальнй вопрос: Ликвидировать блок ПКПС слева с помощью мануальной терапии или оставить все так? Следуя принципу "не навреди", рекомендую оставить так со следующими рекомендациями: корсет, ограничения нагрузок. Если результатом будет сакрализация 5-го поясничного-ничего страшного. Стабильность - лучше чем односторонняя нестабильность!


----------



## МаринаМ (31 Янв 2017)

doclega написал(а):


> Неоартроз слева между поперечным отростком и бок. массой крестца.ПОЯСНИЧНЫХ ПОЗВОНКОВ 5.


Добрый день. Спасибо за ответ. А что насчет сакроилеита? не видно? А с неоартрозом к какому специалисту лучше обратиться? Это очень серьезно?


abelar написал(а):


> Так и есть. Далее,экзистенциальнй вопрос: Ликвидировать блок ПКПС слева с помощью мануальной терапии или оставить все так? Следуя принципу "не навреди", рекомендую оставить так со следующими рекомендациями: корсет, ограничения нагрузок. Если результатом будет сакрализация 5-го поясничного-ничего страшного. Стабильность - лучше чем односторонняя нестабильность!


Спасибо за ответ. Значит все мои боли это из-за неоартроза? Болезнь Бехтерева пока не рассматривать? Нагрузки ограничим, корсет обязательно купим!)


----------



## abelar (31 Янв 2017)

Про Бехтерева забудьте! Не тревожьте старика! Ужасное слово неоартроз замените на простое - заклинило. И дайте всему зажить.


----------



## МаринаМ (31 Янв 2017)

abelar написал(а):


> Про Бехтерева забудьте! Не тревожьте старика! Ужасное слово неоартроз замените на простое - заклинило. И дайте всему зажить.


Все-все, оставляем старичка в покое)) Спасибо еще раз!)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Фев 2017)

МаринаМ написал(а):


> Добрый день. Спасибо за ответ. А что насчет сакроилеита? не видно? А с неоартрозом к какому специалисту лучше обратиться? Это очень серьезно?
> 
> Спасибо за ответ. Значит все мои боли это из-за неоартроза? Болезнь Бехтерева пока не рассматривать? Нагрузки ограничим, корсет обязательно купим!)


А на коже нет ли заболеваний, типа Псориаза?


----------



## МаринаМ (4 Фев 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А на коже нет ли заболеваний, типа Псориаза?


Здравствуйте, если бы были, то я бы написала об этом в первом своем сообщении, когда просила о помощи) я считаю, что нельзя ничего скрывать от врачей, для постановки верного диагноза.


----------



## МаринаМ (20 Фев 2017)

Здравствуйте еще раз. Несколько недель регулярно занимаюсь упражнениями для спины. Появилась боль между лопатками (особенно неприятно, когда достаю подбородком до груди или пытаюсь прогнуться назад) и в области шеи. Сделала рентген на всякий случай, посмотрите пожалуйста, кто разбирается. Может болеть стало просто с непривычки?


----------



## AIR (20 Фев 2017)

МаринаМ написал(а):


> Может болеть стало просто с непривычки


Наиболее вероятно...


----------



## МаринаМ (20 Фев 2017)

AIR написал(а):


> Наиболее вероятно...


Надеюсь, что так) А то с этим диагнозом болезни Бехтерева, боюсь теперь каждого ощущения боли(( постоянно на нервах. кажется, будто там все уже срастается и вообще... спасибо за то, что ответили.


----------



## МаринаМ (22 Фев 2017)

Ездила сегодня в Федеральный центр ортопедии и травматологии в г. Чебоксары. Там ревматолог поставила диагноз активный правосторонний сакроилеит, недифференцированный аксиальный спондилоартрит. Назначила пол года НПВП,  потом МРТ КПС и ТБС, затем к ней снова.


----------



## Evenelf (22 Фев 2017)

МаринаМ написал(а):


> диагноз активный правосторонний сакроилеит, недифференцированный аксиальный спондилоартрит


*Ре*активный? На основании чего она так?
Противовоспалительные помогают?


----------



## МаринаМ (22 Фев 2017)

Evenelf написал(а):


> *Ре*активный? На основании чего она так?
> Противовоспалительные помогают?


Здравствуйте, Evenelf. Посмотрела еще раз, нет, напечатано Активный сакроилеит. Я не врач, не знаю, что именно значит активный. Диагноз сакроилеит поставлен на основе МРТ снимков. Там небольшой отек справа имеется. НПВП принимала недолго, недели две ибупрофен, эффекта особо не заметила, но и прямо уж сильные боли меня никогда не беспокоили. Во время приема ибупрофена поясница все равно немножко днём побаливала и я прекратила его принимать. Сейчас прописали мовалис или аркоксию. Наверное придется завтра купить и принимать.


----------



## Evenelf (22 Фев 2017)

Вы только не теряйтесь с форума, держите нас в курсе о новостях, всё таки это позвонок виноват (а он то вроде точно болеть должен) или ревматическое что то действительно. Интересно ведь, в рентгене про фасеточные нет описания, мрт такого нет, жалоб неопровержимо в их пользу тоже нет а спондилоартрит ставят исходя из hla b27 и сакроилеита который вроде махонький... 
Интересно делали ли Вам тесты на сакроилеит и проводили ли пальпацию? И в условиях имеющегося проблемного позвонка насколько они информативны...


----------



## МаринаМ (23 Фев 2017)

Evenelf написал(а):


> Вы только не теряйтесь с форума, держите нас в курсе о новостях, всё таки это позвонок виноват (а он то вроде точно болеть должен) или ревматическое что то действительно. Интересно ведь, в рентгене про фасеточные нет описания, мрт такого нет, жалоб неопровержимо в их пользу тоже нет а спондилоартрит ставят исходя из hla b27 и сакроилеита который вроде махонький...
> Интересно делали ли Вам тесты на сакроилеит и проводили ли пальпацию? И в условиях имеющегося проблемного позвонка насколько они информативны...


Не знаю, были ли это тесты на сакроилеит, но ревматолог гнула мои ноги в разные стороны, давила на выступающую часть тазобедренной кости спереди, когда я лежала на спине. Надавливала на все суставы, кисти рук, стопы. Болевых ощущений у меня не было. К спине не прикасалась.  Конечно, я буду описывать свое состояние и дальнейшие обследования здесь и даже не думала теряться


----------



## МаринаМ (16 Апр 2017)

Здравствуйте. Вот решила написать продолжение моей истории. Решила я пропить все-таки НПВП, как прописывали мне два ревматолога. Думала, пропью пол года, сделаю МРТ, а там видно будет. Принимала Мовалис 15мг. ежедневно в течение полутора месяцев, пока однажды часа в три ночи не прихватило живот в районе желудка, была очень сильная боль и спазмы. Пошла я на следующий день на ФГДС. Обследование показало, что у меня 5(!) острых язв антрального отдела желудка. Гастроэнтеролог был очень удивлен, почему мне прописали НПВП без каких-либо защищающих ЖКТ препаратов. Пришлось прекратить принимать НПВП и лечить желудок. Когда я принимала НПВП, боли в спине меня особо не беспокоили. И вот сегодня, через неделю после того, как прекратила принимать НПВП,  у меня прихватило поясницу. Появилась резкая боль в левой части спины. Болит весь левый бок и левый ТБС. Нагнуться совсем не могу, сразу резкая боль. Возможно, дает о себе знать моя неполная левосторонняя сакрализация L5. Таблетки от боли никакие нельзя. Теперь и не знаю, что делать..


----------



## Evenelf (16 Апр 2017)

МаринаМ написал(а):


> Думала, пропью пол года


Пол года на НПВС это... не знаю какое слово подобрать (сильно, отважно, отчаянно, или как то иначе...).
Обычно назначается базовые препараты эффект от которых развивается долго, примерно месяц и принимают их действительно длительное время. НПВС это как первая помощь, но в качестве базы они не годятся пить их пол года, даже под прикрытием омеза.
Имеется наблюдение что ревматологи так же прописывают миорелаксанты. Схема вроде по 10 дней каждый месяц (по крайней мере с таким столкнулся я лично). Т.е. подход заключается в том чтобы снять воспаление и расслабить мышцы.
Так же интересное наблюдение в подходах к лечению артритов в некоторых клиниках. Вот в ОДЕ кроме всего прочего применяют УВТ и мануальную терапию. Цитирую с сайта.
Программы:
"*Программа поддерживающего лечения анкилозирующего спондилита (болезнь Бехтерева), синдрома Рейтера и псориатрической спондилоартропатии*" а так же "*Программа коррекции хронических и имунных патологии - ревматоидный артрит, системная красная волчанка, склеродермия, полимиозит, дерматомиозит*"
Содержание программ:
"1.Основной курс терапии - 15-30 сеансов.
а). Диатермия
б). Сфокусированная экстракорпоральная ударно-волновая терапия
в). Ультразвуковая терапия
г). Интерферентные токи
д). Лекарственный фонофарез
е). Лазерная терапия
ж). Мануальная терапия
з). Медикаментозная терапия (в том числе инфузионная терапия)
2.Поддерживающий курс терапии проводится с периодичностью 1 раза в полгода и составляет 5-10 сеансов.
В большинстве случаев, по прошествии года после основного курса терапии, внешние признаки вышеперечисленных патологий перестают определятся, а заболевания выявляются только лабораторными методами исследования."
Конец цитат. 

Я к тому что возможно имеет смысл обратить внимание на вот эту механическую и безлекарственную составляющую лечения. Конечно изначально нужно убедится что инфекций никаких нет.


----------



## МаринаМ (16 Апр 2017)

Evenelf написал(а):


> Пол года на НПВС это... не знаю какое слово подобрать


Мне один ревматолог НПВС сразу пожизненно прописал, а другой на пол года. Хотя прямо уж на сильные боли я не жаловалась. Наоборот говорила, что ночью болей нет, скованности не ощущаю. Миорелаксант принимала Мидокалм. Прописывали принимать 2-3 недели..
 Спасибо большое за информацию. Приму к сведению. Сходила днем в ортопедический салон, приобрела корсет otto bock 50r51. Носила его пол дня и вроде спину отпустило. Не знаю корсет помог или само прошло)


----------



## doclega (17 Апр 2017)

В грудном отделе признаки спондилопатии.


----------



## МаринаМ (17 Апр 2017)

Спасибо, что посмотрели снимки. это очень серьезно? и что теперь делать? опять к врачу нужно идти?
Все, я опять расстроилась...


----------

